# How much for 10 minute vet consultation?



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know how much their vet charges for a 10 min consultation?

Spent £126 last week getting boosters, chip and ear meds for Dante. Insurance didn't cover the costs and we're going back next week for a follow-up consultation. We were only charged for meds, chip and vaccines last time but if all is ok this time I think there'll be a consult fee.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

ours is about £25 i think, though probably varies a lot with location. Best thing is just to ring up your own vet and ask them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> ours is about £25 i think, though probably varies a lot with location. Best thing is just to ring up your own vet and ask them.


Yup - that's what we charge

Em
xx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep £25 consult fee wether you are in there 10 seconds or an hour


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

About £45 where I am 

Did you not get an itemised bill when you last visited? My vet charges for the first consultation, but any follow up consultations are not charged.


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

£27.50 where we are


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine charges £30 so I think that is pretty reasonable.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Terr said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know how much their vet charges for a 10 min consultation?
> 
> Spent £126 last week getting boosters, chip and ear meds for Dante. Insurance didn't cover the costs and we're going back next week for a follow-up consultation. We were only charged for meds, chip and vaccines last time but if all is ok this time I think there'll be a consult fee.


Gosh that seems like a lot...maybe mine is cheaper as Flo is a much smaller dog? Must admit it is what I like about going to companion care (the franchise in pets @ home) all the prices are advertised on a big board at reception. I went to a popular independant vet prior to that and i just felt they were constantly milking any little issue for more money. infact campanion care have proved to me that they were over treating Flo's ears with unnecessary steriods! 

If you are happy with the vet then don't worry too much about the price, if however like me you begin to fell a little forced and bullied by them then don't think twice about just going for a consultation elsewhere. If you do you'll probably find another vet will want to go out their way to please you to gain your business!

Certainly don't feel embarassed to ask for the price upfront, it is your right and they should be offering it to you not making you have to ask.

(not loving vets at the moment...does it show?! )


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

£15 at my vet


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

About £15-£18 per consult, up to 30 mins.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> About £15-£18 per consult, up to 30 mins.


same here.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think ours is £25


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

£19 if under 10 minutes here


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Just been today...£21 from the vet I used which doesnt include vat.

Others £40 so it all depends on the vet.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been today too. My bill was £26 and that was including Owen's steriods. This is the 3rd time we have been in 10 days my bills have been £400 for a ceasarian, nothing for a check up and £26 today


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

At my vets, it is free if you're going for vaccs, worming, flea treatment, microchipping and to talk about neutering/spaying etc.

Otherwise it is around £25 at my vets for initial consultation.

Any follow up consultations are free.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

if it`s a follow up consult mine don`t charge. not sure how much they charge for a general consult but i wouldn`t imagine much as we had a general anaesthetic, tooth removal, jab to reverse the GA, antibiotic jab and antibiotic pills as well as the consult all for under £35


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I think mine is £17.50 but not sure if that is with VAT!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

£16 at my vets, thats for whatever time it takes


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I seem to be getting a great deal from my vets! They carge £5 for a consultation (I only know that because I was there the other day and had to pay for my uninsured cat's consultation.

My vet doesn't always charge. A couple of times when I have gone for something minor they have not charged me at all (including when I rushed in with a grey squirrel which had been knocked down. They treated it and transferred it to a local wildlife rescue. It died after a few days, though.)


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I seem to be getting a great deal from my vets! They carge £5 for a consultation (I only know that because I was there the other day and had to pay for my uninsured cat's consultation.


That does seem bizarrely cheap - perhaps we should all transfer to your practice...


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> That does seem bizarrely cheap - perhaps we should all transfer to your practice...


I know :lol: We live a little out of the way. Maybe this is why.

Most of my dog owning friends use the same surgery and one of them even told them that he thought they were charging too little!!

I have been with them since the practice was set up by a local girl when she came out of vet school (that wasn't yesterday!). It's such a lovely practice too. One of the vets (who has recently left) used to say--no matter what animal you brought in--"Oh! (insert species of animal) are my absolute favorite animals!!".

This always made us laugh as over the years he has said this about our dogs, cats, rabbits, hamsters, ponies and rats!!! I just think he genuinely loved all animals.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

About £20 if it is a short consultation (depends on the vet, if you get one of the partners, then tough luck as they don't do short consultations, even if you're only in there two minutes) and about £30 for a standard consultation.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

kimdelyse said:


> Gosh that seems like a lot...maybe mine is cheaper as Flo is a much smaller dog? Must admit it is what I like about going to companion care (the franchise in pets @ home) all the prices are advertised on a big board at reception. I went to a popular independant vet prior to that and i just felt they were constantly milking any little issue for more money. infact campanion care have proved to me that they were over treating Flo's ears with unnecessary steriods!
> 
> If you are happy with the vet then don't worry too much about the price, if however like me you begin to fell a little forced and bullied by them then don't think twice about just going for a consultation elsewhere. If you do you'll probably find another vet will want to go out their way to please you to gain your business!
> 
> ...


Just to be clear the 126 was for everything I mentioned and not actually the consultation fee itself which we weren't charged for, I suspect because we'd spent so much.

Thanks everyone for letting me know!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

question here..i might just be being thick...but when you mean a consultation..lets say you are charged £25..then if you are given meds...you are then charged for them also on top of the 25 quid?

not sure if that makes sense...but quite often my bill would only be say £15 and thats with the meds..


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Took clover the other week and it was £21 for consultation.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Terr said:


> Just to be clear the 126 was for everything I mentioned and not actually the consultation fee itself which we weren't charged for, I suspect because we'd spent so much.
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me know!


LOL, no worries, I got that!!

Just seems like a lot, but as I said maybe it's because I have a tiny dog, everything seems to be cheaper :thumbup: geographical location also has a lot to do with prices of course.

Hope your furry friend feels better soon x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

£32.60 here 

Often with operations check ups are free or included in the price, think they are like £10 or something but a regular there is something wrong can you take a look is £32.60 here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine charge £36 for first visit and then £22 for follow ups on that condition.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine 25 plus meds...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Had one last week and it was £28.56 - mind you he doesn't rush you and spends ages waffling on, so it's pretty good value really.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> question here..i might just be being thick...but when you mean a consultation..lets say you are charged £25..then if you are given meds...you are then charged for them also on top of the 25 quid?
> 
> not sure if that makes sense...but quite often my bill would only be say £15 and thats with the meds..


Consultation fee is for the time spent with the vet (a bit like a doctors appointment), anything needed medication wise is extra.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Road_Hog said:


> Consultation fee is for the time spent with the vet (a bit like a doctors appointment), anything needed medication wise is extra.


my vet must be quite cheap then...because most often my bill is less than £25..with meds...the vet charges me £6 to cut the piggies nails


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

In over 3 years with my vet here, I have never paid any sort of "consultation fee". We've brought everything from hamsters to rabbits to dogs in for various issues and we have only payed for treatments, medications, and procedures.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Mines around 20 for the initial consultation then 0-14 for a follow up regarding the same condition.
Nurse consults are cheaper and sometimes free depending on what u go for...but they are not allowed to diagnose so really its just claws anal glands weight post op cks and 2nd vaccinations for them.
Referal practices are a lot more...usually over 100 pounds to see a specialist vet.


----------

